# HTC Raider bricked?



## speX (Feb 7, 2012)

So a few days ago I decided to restart my phone and it was stuck on the white HTC screen for a good 30 mins (boot loop..)

I went into the recovery and tried to clear the cache thinking that would fix the issue.. but I get this error
E:Format_Volume: make_exf4fs failed on /dev/block/mmc/blk0p35

I have tried flashing different recovery versions onto the device and I am still having the same issue. When I tried to wipe data/factory reset i get this error 
E:Format_Volume: make_exf4fs failed on /dev/block/mmc/blkop34
E:Formatting /Cache...
E:format_volume: make_extf4fs failed on /dev/block/mmc/blk0p35 

also E:Can't mount /cache/recovery/log and E:Can't open /cache/recovery/log
keeps appearing... 

I have the boot loader unlocked and installed ClockworkMod 5.5.0.4 
I never had the device rooted (well I tried but was unsuccessful and never spent more time on it) and was using the stock ROM. 
I have tried installing [ROM] RumRaider BETA 11 - 2.3.7 - SENSE 3.5 in hopes of it overriding my problem but that failed too...
I have tried recreating the SD Card partition (internal) in recovery but that didn't work either

Any other ideas? All i wanted to do was perform a simple restart and my phone shot itself in the foot.... 









I posted the same thread on XDA but after 400 views there were no posts







I'm hoping someone here can help)


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

In clockworkmod recovery, go to backup & restore then click toggle backup on data partition. (or something simmilar)
After that go to mounts and storage, then format the data partition, get out of that, then factory reset and flash a rom


----------



## speX (Feb 7, 2012)

I tried following your instructions Jellybellys but when i go into mounts and storage, NONE of the partitions can be mounted
/cache, /data, /sdcard, /system, /sd-ext, /emmc all fail to mount (same with the format option)


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

speX said:


> I tried following your instructions Jellybellys but when i go into mounts and storage, NONE of the partitions can be mounted
> /cache, /data, /sdcard, /system, /sd-ext, /emmc all fail to mount (same with the format option)


The data partition should be unmounted while doing this. Just click format /data while it's unmounted.

Sent from my Acer Iconia A500 using RootzWiki


----------



## speX (Feb 7, 2012)

yup it is not mounted and when i click format /data 
i get 
E:Format_Volume: make_exf4fs failed on /dev/block/mmc/blkop34
Error formatting /data!


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Is your phone still under warranty other than the fact that you voided it?


----------



## speX (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm not sure if its still under warranty, I emailed HTC about the issue and they gave me a BS response and to contact a third party company named FutureTel to get a fix or replacement. 
I have yet to call the company but I'll probably have to. 
Thanks for the help jellybellys


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

speX said:


> I'm not sure if its still under warranty, I emailed HTC about the issue and they gave me a BS response and to contact a third party company named FutureTel to get a fix or replacement.
> I have yet to call the company but I'll probably have to.
> Thanks for the help jellybellys


if you ever need to, talk, to their 'supervisor'

Sent from my Acer Iconia A500 using RootzWiki


----------

